# Job For Recruitment Consultant/ IT Recruiter with no australian experience??



## NikhatSadir (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, 
I am a recently arrived permanent resident in Australia with excellent communication skills in English and 3 plus years of experience in Recruitment. 
I am looking for a job in my area of expertise and would immediately available to start. I am fast and can take up any kind of recruitment job. 
With over 3 years of industry experience, you will find I am a dedicated and driven professional whose recent accomplishments include: 

· · 3 plus years of relevant work experience in recruitment 
· Very good experience as a freelance recruiter and successfully placing a number of candidates with niche skills for BFSI Consulting Pvt. Ltd 
· Excellent experience in sourcing and headhunting 
· Excellent experience in managing multiple clients like Yahoo, Rediff, Yodlee, EMC etc during my tenure at Shiksha Advisory Services 
· Excellent presentation and communication skills in English (Verbal and Written) 
· Great track record and ability to work independently and in a team as well 
· Excellent PR, marketing and learning skills 


I will follow up with you to answer any questions you may have. In the meantime, I look forward to our conversation.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There are certain recruitment agencies that specialize in finding work for recruiters. I am not a recruiter myself but I came across one like that in the past. Take a look at SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and you will find plenty opportunities.


----------



## Speedygonzales (Feb 7, 2011)

NikhatSadir said:


> Hi,
> I am a recently arrived permanent resident in Australia with excellent communication skills in English and 3 plus years of experience in Recruitment.
> I am looking for a job in my area of expertise and would immediately available to start. I am fast and can take up any kind of recruitment job.
> With over 3 years of industry experience, you will find I am a dedicated and driven professional whose recent accomplishments include:
> ...


Hi Nikhat,

I've only just joined this site, I guess you've probably found a job by now. I'm a recruitment consultant based in Sydney. Let me know if you still require assistance.

Cheers


----------



## job.capital (Feb 9, 2011)

NikhatSadir said:


> Hi,
> I am a recently arrived permanent resident in Australia with excellent communication skills in English and 3 plus years of experience in Recruitment.
> I am looking for a job in my area of expertise and would immediately available to start. I am fast and can take up any kind of recruitment job.
> With over 3 years of industry experience, you will find I am a dedicated and driven professional whose recent accomplishments include:
> ...


Hi Nikhat,

Here in Perth, Agencies are screaming out for IT Recruitment Consultants. You're more than welcome to PM me for some contacts.


----------



## Alexdolman (Feb 20, 2011)

*entry level recruitment jobs*

There are plenty of entry level recruitment jobs in Australia you may have to start at the bottom and work your way up but if you are good at what you do and do it with passition you should not have a problem.


----------

